# RPO Masterwork Series On Sale At ArkivMusic



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has ever heard any of these recordings?

5 CD's for $20 seems a pretty good deal but I've honestly not heard any of these.

A couple sound interesting:

Mackerras/Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Handley/Holst The Planets
Shipway/Mahler 5 (has great reviews on Amazon)

Anyone ever check any of these out?

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/listPage.jsp?list_id=3041&page_size=100


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I ordered:

Nyman
Bruch (Siminov)
Rossini (Pido)
Berlioz (Gibson)
Mozart (Glover)


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

The only one of these I've heard is Shipway's Mahler 5, but I can recommend it without reservation. It's quite good.


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

I ordered:
Shostakovich: Symphony No 10 / Shipway, 
Nyman: Piiano Concerto, On the Fiddle, Pr
Shostakovich: Symphony No 5 / Mackerras, 
Orff: Carmina Burana / Cooke, RPO 
Berwald: Symphonies 3 & 4 / Bolton, Roya 

I'm taking a few risks here, but the price $20+shipping makes it worth it.


----------

